# Aussie Gold Torches, Blastos etc.



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Also 5" Ultra grade maximas, lots of Indo pieces in stock.
Just fragged up over 150 pieces, great selection and priced to move,
more inverts arriving Saturday later in day to top off peppermints and Blue spot jawfish which we ran out of last week. Sale continues til Sunday!
Bulk Bio pellets at $9.99/Lb, limited amounts.
Happy spring day everyone.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Bluespots back in stock for $84.99
Same as Peppermints for $5.99
Thx


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*ARA Eye Candy.....*

Always very nice chatting it up with you Flavio. It was great catching up. For those that can't make the London Frag event.....and for those passing by along the 401 (@ James Snow Parkway) going to or coming back.....

Drop in and say hello. 

Enjoy.......

P.S. - How cool is that loonie sized Blue Tang? Look at the size and puffyness of the meat/donut corals.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Likewise Red, thanks for pics, We also just received another invert shipment. all at sale prices!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Additional Eye Candy.....*

Enjoy......


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

For the softie fans, We just recieved a mother colony of Japanese Capnella, very rare, very nice.
will only be fragged this one time, then mother colony goes into my display to grow....
$120 per frag 
thx


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Pictures ?


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

highly recommend you grab this softie.....im a huge softie collector and was lucky enough to grab a nice frag from Flavio today.

This capnella is a stunner, and a Japanese coral at that  a much darker shade of green than any green capnella (aka. kenya tree) i've ever seen.


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Enjoy Zach,


----------



## Cimmel1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Popped in to see Flavio today. Haven't seen him since the org days. I always liked dealing with Flavio back then and today I was reminded why. I walked out of the store with a bit more than planned. That capnella is a true stunner! Also grabbed a couple Yuma's and zoas on my way out. Thank again Flavio.
Ps. At last count when I got home there were 7 Yuma's on that rock!


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you, good seeing you as well. Enjoy your goodies.


----------

